# backdrop??



## Slummies (Sep 1, 2008)

Im in the process of setting up a Malawi tank.. what a mission!!

my question is: My tank is against a wall. what would suit the in terms of having a wallpaper backdrop thingy on the back of the tank. dont think my fish are keen to check out a yellow wall.

any help will be much appreciated!

shot


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

You could easily...
A) Paint the back of the tank on the outside most perfer either black or blue.
B) Purchase a pre-printed background from several internet vendors (bigalsonline, Dr Fosters & Smith, etc.)
C) Cut colored (or black) poster board the size you need and tape it to the back of the tank.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

If you are interested in a more realistic looking background you should look at Terrascape back grounds. They go inside the tank (attached to the back wall with silicone or embeded magnets). They look really nice. I have them in two of my tanks. I was going to make a styro background, but I just couldn't get it to look nice enough.

They come in several sizes and their edges match up so you can use multiple pieces in longer tanks.

http://savethereefs.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=19

here are the tanks I have them in
75g Malawi mbuna (2x Malawi-large)









65g (1x Malawi-extra large)


----------



## Slummies (Sep 1, 2008)

yeeeowza.. you got a really beautiful tank there mate! thanks for the replies and will look into all of them!

Malawilover: i see you got black sand. where i come from, a small city in south africa, it is nearly impossible to get that. is it possible for me to thourouly(spelling) clean sand that has come off the beach and place it into my tank? really looking for a natural look and feeling a bit lost.

Ps: i got myself a 375L tank. not sure what it is in gallons


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

375l=98.6842 gallons.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/calculator.php
thats the library link to the unit conversion tables.
most people will advise you to stay away from beach sand do to contaminants like oil gas ect..
but back before i knew better i boiled some beach sand and used it in a tank with no problems.i got lucky i feel.i wouldn't do it again though.


----------



## Slummies (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks! sounds like pool filter sand is the way to go.. now i start the hunt. anyone want ship me a few pounds?


----------

